

Myspace Supporting OpenSocial 0.8 (beta) - ujeezy
http://developer.myspace.com/Community/blogs/devteam/archive/2008/11/12/announcing-opensocial-0-8-beta.aspx

======
ujeezy
Is anyone here building Myspace apps?

